# Pin Nocks?



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

I think the pin nocks suck period.I wished I didnt have to use them.Much easier to pull out bad G nock and push in another.But as for the storngest,didnt know there was a better choice out there,I hope there is because mine bend just looking at them.LOL


----------



## emtarcher (Mar 7, 2006)

Bohning Pin Nocks


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

emtarcher said:


> Bohning Pin Nocks


What he said.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Moparmatty said:


> What he said.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not that I want to agree with him... But, yeah, what he said too.. :embara: :wink:


----------



## SD74D (Jul 11, 2006)

Im using Bohning on Victory Nanos and have a bag of 100 on the way. Alot cheaper getting the 100ct. bag but having them all the same color isnt too fun. Havent tried anyother pin nocks yet.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

I am useing easton pins and there G pin nocks. While I love the G nock, the G pin nock takes a hit and the nock and pin are done 9 out of 10 times. I saw the Bohning pins and may give them a try, looks like a pound of plastic in one pin.


----------



## Triangle FS (Dec 28, 2009)

Love my GT pin nocks. If you take a direct hit they all are going to break.


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

this issue I have been having is that the nocks just develope cracks lengthwise. the X10 nocks have held up well but Easton is proud! The Cartel nocks developed linear cracks after a few weeks of shooting. I figure this is probably from the nock being to tight on the string of my new contender. I do have the large groove nocks. I guess i will give the bohning nocks a try. Does anyone know if the Bohning nock florescent colors are translucent? I like to be able to hold them up to the light to check for cracks.

Marc


----------



## GradyWhite (Oct 18, 2008)

*Pin Nocks*

Gold Tip has recently intoduced a line of "heavy duty" pin nocks. These nocks are much heavier walled but weigh in at 6.1 grains as compared to their standard pin nock at 2.8 grains. I was given a few to try but am waiting until I put the new shafts together so they will get a fair test.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Triangle FS said:


> Love my GT pin nocks. If you take a direct hit they all are going to break.


They fit better for me. :thumbs_up


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I've been using the Easton "G" pin nock with confidence. But the price Easton charges for them is absolutely ridiculous!!!!!!!!!!!!! If they can possibly explain why their pin nocks cost almost double some of the others I'd like to hear it. I'll be using other nocks when I run out of the "G" pin nocks. I'm also going to be using something other than the regular "G" nocks in the A/C/C's this hunting season.


----------

